# Nuggets 2006-2007 Roster (continually updated)



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Just seeing who Denver has on the books:
*I'll keep this updated so help me out...* 

*PG:*
Andre Miller 6' 2'' (3 years and roughly $29 million remaining)
Earl Boykins 3' 9'' haha...5' 5'' maybe (2 yrs. roughly $5.84 million remaining)
Julius Hodge 6' 7'' (4 years roughly $7.4 million remaining)

*SG:*
JR Smith 6' 6'' (via Trade w/ Bulls) (3 years roughly $5 million remaining)
Yakhouba Diawara 6' 7'' (via Free Agent - 2 year $1.1 million total)

*SF:*
Carmelo Anthony 6' 8'' (5 yrs. $80 million / player option after 4th year)
Linas Kleiza 6' 8'' (4 years roughly $6.5 million remaining)

*PF:*
Kenyon Martin 6' 9'' (5 years roughly $70.9 million remaining)
Nene 6' 10'' (6 yrs. $60 million)
Eduardo Najera 6' 7'' (2 years roughly $9.6 million remaining)
Joe Smith (traded from Milwaukee to Denver...1 year $6.8 million)

*C:*
Marcus Camby 6' 11'' (4 years roughly $31.45 million remaining)
Jamal Sampson 6' 11''(1-year $798,112 -- league minimum)



*Free Agents:*
Reggie Evans (Free Agent met with Cavs)
DerMarr Johnson (FA)
Casey Jacobsen (Played for Summer league team, turned down training camp invite.)
Eric Chenoworth (Played for Summer league team - FA)
Keith Van Horn (made over $15 million last season averaged 8.9 points)
Jumaine Jones (Bobcats FA)
Bonzi Wells (must sign-and-trade w/ Kings for him)
Allen Iverson (supposidly will no longer be shopped)

*Players Lost:* 
2 - 2nd Round draft picks
Greg Buckner (signed w/ Mavericks)
Francisco Elson (signed w/ Spurs - 2 yrs. $6 million)
Howard Eisley (traded to Bulls then waived)
Ruben Patterson (traded to Bucks...apparently not a "George Karl Guy" afterall.)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Team Roster...*



Timmons said:


> Just seeing who Denver has on the books:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you have some info on Reggie Evans that i dont have. I think he is worth 4 million a year for 3 years totally 12 million dollars. however his agent is asking for the whole MLE, and Evans is unrestricted. Am I missing a piece of the puzzle?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*



nbanoitall said:


> *do you have some info on Reggie Evans that i dont have.* I think he is worth 4 million a year for 3 years totally 12 million dollars. however his agent is asking for the whole MLE, and Evans is unrestricted. Am I missing a piece of the puzzle?


What do you mean?

I'm saying that if Elson walks Denver will come to terms with Evans. He is unrestricted, but I think he knows Denver is a good place for him and will work out a deal.

As we know...KMart, Nene and Najera battled injury along w/ Camby so Nugs need a reliable big. Evans fits the bill and has been talking with Nuggets continuously this offseason. I don't see anybody swooping in and grabbing him away from Denver....so far.

Plus Elson deal will be decided today and Evans will know for sure if Denver wants him after today.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*

Anyone know when we will get an official word on the JR Smith trade ? This will be some of the best summer news along with Nene coming back.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*



23AJ said:


> Anyone know when we will get an official word on the JR Smith trade ? This will be some of the best summer news along with Nene coming back.


Supposidly finishing up the deal today or tomorrow...just heard on the radio. 850 KOA.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*



Timmons said:


> Supposidly finishing up the deal today or tomorrow...just heard on the radio. 850 KOA.



Thx, I'm really looking forward to this signing.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*

850 koa is reporting the deal for JR Smith is now official!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Team Roster...*

you forgot diawara.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Team Roster...*



NugzFan said:


> you forgot diawara.


He's completely unproven. Nothing to get excited about.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*

im worried. too many bigs. too many guards. its almost like we are EXPECTING injury, lol!

what if nene, camby, k-mart stay 90% healthy? eddie is one of karls' guys so u know hes getting minutes too...wheres that leave evans?

NO WAY IN HELL boykins and miller are gonna be on the floor at the same time. they better NOT be anyway. why sign DJ then? he didnt play last year. he wont this year. seems like hodge wont play either. think he'll get traded???

so JR and patterson are gonna split minutes and maybe throw in boykins too? thats a lot of personality. might be some attitudes down the road. patterson might possibly be traded too, huh?

im kinda assuming k-mart is gonna have a good year. JMO. i think hes really motivated, so i dont really wanna trade him and i dont think that will happen, at least not now. thats a lot of good bigs fighting for playing time...and stubborn karl making decisions? scares me a little...


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*

Yakhouba Diawara is not yet in Denver???


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> He's completely unproven. Nothing to get excited about.


i see you dont know the YAK... he average 16 pts(31 min) in France this year


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Team Roster...*



GuYoM said:


> Yakhouba Diawara is not yet in Denver???


He signed a 2 year guaranteed contract for 1.1 million total. So he is on the roster.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*



cpawfan said:


> He signed a 2 year guaranteed contract for 1.1 million total. So he is on the roster.


i PUT HIM AT CENTER...IS THAT RIGHT??????????????


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Team Roster...*



GuYoM said:


> i see you dont know the YAK... he average 16 pts(31 min) in France this year


Please give us some feedback on him. Is he a 6'7" SF or a SG? Can he shoot or does he just drive? How is his defense?

And apparently the most important question for dealing with Karl, UNC or NCSU for the YAK


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*

He's a 6'7 225 forward


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*

Roster updates made in this thread...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Team Roster...*

look at the players lost to the players gained....LOVE IT!

btw, evans and dj are pretty much nuggets now.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Team Roster...*



RoddneyThaRippa said:


> He's completely unproven. Nothing to get excited about.


yeah because "you forgot diawara" is just oozing with excitment.


----------



## stylez1125 (Jul 17, 2005)

The Nuggets should try Patterson and Millers for a better point guard.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

stylez1125 said:


> The Nuggets should try Patterson and Millers for a better point guard.



Who do you think we can get for miller and patterson?
(Give us your insight!)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

<!--StartFragment --> 



Reggie Evans .......... 10/4/05 1 $895,248 

DerMarr Johnson ....... 9/13/05 1 minimum 

Ruben Patterson ....... 7/30/01 6 $34,035,000 p-opt '06

Earl Boykins .......... 8/18/03 5 $13.7 million p-opt '07

Eduardo Najera ........ 9/28/02 6 $24 million p-opt '07

J.R. Smith ............ 7/6/04 4 $6,025,307 rc t-opt '08

Julius Hodge .......... 7/5/05 4 $5,741,440 rc t-opt '08+09 

Linas Kleiza .......... 7/5/05 4 $4,660,573 rc t-opt '08+09

Andre Miller .......... 7/16/03 6 $51 million '09

Marcus Camby .......... 7/16/04 6 $57 million '10

Carmelo Anthony ....... 7/17/03,7/12/06 4+5 $15,108,241+$80 mill t-opt '11

Kenyon Martin ......... 7/15/04 7 $91 million '11

Nene .................. 7/20/06 6 $60 million '12

Diawara..............7-24-06............ 2 years $1.1 million


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

stylez1125 said:


> The Nuggets should try Patterson and Millers for a better point guard.


If you had a better point guard, would you trade him for Patterson and Miller? It ain't like Miller's a slouch...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

jericho said:


> If you had a better point guard, would you trade him for Patterson and Miller? It ain't like Miller's a slouch...


Yeah it is.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

we wont get a big name like Kidd or Bibby without giving up a lot. I wanted Tinsley, but after the Anthony Johnson trade, im not sure he is on the market


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> we wont get a big name like Kidd or Bibby without giving up a lot. I wanted Tinsley, but after the Anthony Johnson trade, im not sure he is on the market


At least from what I see in Indiana board, you can get Stephen Jackson and Tinsley for Miller (put Najera to fit salaries)


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

umm why was my post edited? jeez this place is sensitive...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Zuca said:


> At least from what I see in Indiana board, you can get Stephen Jackson and Tinsley for Miller (put Najera to fit salaries)


personally to me Najera has value, much more than filler. the only Miller deal I see is this with the pacers....

<!--StartFragment --> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Denver Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Ruben Patterson
6-5 SF from Cincinnati
12.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.8 apg in 25.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge
6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.9 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 2.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamaal Tinsley
6-3 PG from Iowa State
9.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 5.0 apg in 26.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Sarunas Jasikevicius
6-4 SG from Maryland
7.3 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.0 apg in 20.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +6.3 ppg, +0.9 rpg, and +0.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Indiana Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson
6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamaal Tinsley
6-3 PG from Iowa State
9.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 5.0 apg in 26.7 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Sarunas Jasikevicius
6-4 SG from Maryland
7.3 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 3.0 apg in 20.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 8.2 apg in 35.9 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Ruben Patterson
6-5 SF from Cincinnati
12.1 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 1.8 apg in 25.3 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Julius Hodge
6-7 SG from North Carolina State
0.9 ppg, 0.5 rpg, 0.4 apg in 2.5 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -6.3 ppg, -0.9 rpg, and -0.4 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Denver and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Denver and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Sarunas and Boykins would both be around if Tinsley got hurt. I think Tinsley has all star potiental, but id have a hard time convincing other nuggets fans to take the risk on him with Andre Miller being so solid.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


>


trust me, this is the best forum to post in


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Apparently Jamal Sampson is going to be signed. I believe it was in the Post.

RMN says Karl views KVH as #1 or #2 on his list


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ya sampson signed for the minimum i guess. he wont play, lol! or at least he BETTER NOT PLAY...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> umm why was my post edited? jeez this place is sensitive...


Check you PM...
Nothing was even significantly changed. Reworded only. Don't cry.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> ya sampson signed for the minimum i guess. he wont play, lol! or at least he BETTER NOT PLAY...


He is the Elson replacement, i.e. a near 7 footer that shouldn't play much


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> Nuggets to land Sampson
> 
> The Nuggets are expected to sign free- agent center Jamal Sampson, possibly as early as today, to a minimum contract that could pay $798,112 for a player with four years of service, sources said Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_4100629


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> He is the Elson replacement, i.e. a near 7 footer that shouldn't play much


elson started like 30 games this year...

...and this is one of karl's "guys" i.e. earl boykins.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I don't see Sampson getting major minutes...but he'll be nice if Evans leaves for greener pastures...

Nothing wrong signing a young athletic big.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

aPPARENTLY jOE SMITH IS NOW A NUGGET...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

JOE SMITH IS IN???


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> JOE SMITH IS IN???


 :yes:


----------

